# Best "special" Pen Kit



## Ben Holt (Feb 22, 2016)

If you have a beautiful blank and want to do it justice, which kits are your favorites?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2016)

I like the atlas/carbara ones...or an atrax rollerball...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2016)

For me it depends on how "special" you want to go. I really like the Aaron and George kits available from ClassicNib.com - they're the highest end kits I use. Otherwise the Triton or Atrax kits are nice. Some of my best blanks get made into pens for myself and in my rotation of daily users, I have 2 Aaron kits, 1 George kit, 1 Triton kit, and a few Atrax kits - all but one of those configured as fountain pens. Have a few ballpoints in my users collection too, but when I think "special," I think a nice rollerball or fountain pen kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2016)

Abraham Jr



 

Jr Aron

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jerry B (Feb 23, 2016)

as mentioned above, I too prefer the kits from Classic Nib, Jr George, Jr Aaron, Jr Antony, and the newer Panda
they're mid range priced kits and when paired with an above average blank, gives you a higher end pen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 23, 2016)

I like the Pristina rollerball & fountain pen kits, available from Timberbits (in Australia) and Classic Nib (in USA).


----------

